# Cell Core PVC VS. Hot Water



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Went on this job today where a licensed plumber installed 3" PVC cellular core, as a drain for a boiler at a Laundry facility.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

The laundry has to drain this boiler every couple of days, something to do with sediment.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like that material just mighta been exposed to a temperature it wasn't rated for...:laughing:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

what should of been used? ABS or cast?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> what should of been used? ABS or cast?


Cast or copper.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

take pics of the replacement!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like the hot water won that battle.:thumbsup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks like it still has the bar code sticker on it from BLowes.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Looks like it still has the bar code sticker on it from BLowes.


I didn't even catch that. Most likely from local hardware up the street. Installed by local guy.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

We had a local company install that on a ground for a bank took them a couple days....inspector showed up, looked at job and asked the all important question..."is that sch. 40 pvc or cell core?" Contractor ran them off the job and hired us to do it as per drawings


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Did not get pics of repair. Did run a new line in copper. The drain services a boiler that provides steam for pressing machines, for laundry.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Indie said:


> Did not get pics of repair. Did run a new line in copper. The drain services a boiler that provides steam for pressing machines, for laundry.


 
HOw did you tie the copper into PVC ?


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

Water above a temperature of 140 degrees F shall not be discharges into any part of a
drainage system 

from code then there would be no problem


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

ranman said:


> Water above a temperature of 140 degrees F shall not be discharges into any part of a
> drainage system
> 
> from code then there would be no problem


I believe the code reads. Water above 140f shall not discharge under pressure into a drainage system, but must be installed as per indirect waste. Something like that.


----------

